# Medical Devices??



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

Any interesting (by that I mean not HUGE risk, I am ok with some risk) Canadian medical device companies out there?

Thoughts?


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I stick with big us pharmas for my Healthcare exposure, with a bit of AH for crazy weed holding, and SIA and CSH and EXE for residential care stocks. 

I am more get rich slow, than betting on a small cap health stock.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Not quite a medical device producer in Canada but health-related for sure (mobility/lifts manufacturer)- SIS.TSX (Savaria Corp.)


----------



## kellanfaraday (Jul 2, 2021)

Here's a directory of Canadian medical device companies, hope it helps!



Company List - Canadian Medical Technologies Directory « Contact Canada (Page 1, Results: 1-90 of 644)


----------



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

kellanfaraday said:


> Here's a directory of Canadian medical device companies, hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Company List - Canadian Medical Technologies Directory « Contact Canada (Page 1, Results: 1-90 of 644)


A lot of them are private so not very useful.


----------

